# ASUS Maximus VI Formula passt nicht ins Corsair 750D!



## paxpl (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich arbeite momentan an einem Casemod, bei dem das ASUS Maximus VI Formula wegen dem Cover und der Backplatte zum optischen Höhepunkt kommen soll (siehe Signatur). Da die Arbeit noch einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird, habe ich mir ein Corsair 750D geholt. Dieses ist heute angekommen und ich hatte mich schon gefreu endlich meinen neuen PC zusammenbauen zu können. SOOOO, hab dann als erstes mal mein NT (auch von Corsair wie viele weitere Teile die ich auch schon von Corsair geholt habe und hatte, siehe Sysprofile) und das DVD Laufwerk eingebaut, dass ging ja noch ganz gut. Dann habe ich die Mainboard Blende reingesteckt und dann wollte ich das Mainboard einbauen aber dabei ist es geblieben .... Weil an einem 160€ Gehäuse an 9 Distanzmuttern gespart wird!!!!

Weil die Distanzstücke direkt ins MB Tray gepresst sind und zu breit sind habe ich nun einen Kratzer an der Backplatte von meinem nagelneuen 260€ Mainboard und haufenweise Hardware die ich jetzt immer noch nicht nutzen kann wegen einer Fehlkonstruktion die mit der regulären Befestigung mit den üblichen Distanzmuttern hatte verhindert werden können.

Manch einer würde der kleine Kratzer nicht stören, ich allerdings bin da sehr pingelig und mich stört er, sehr sogar. Die Backplatte am Mainboard zu entfernen kommt nicht in frage, schon allein wegen der Tatsache das diese mit Wärmeleitpads am MB anliegt.

Das Gehäuse könnte ich jetzt zurückschicken, allerdings wäre das damit verbunden, das ich das riesige Paket zur Post schleppen muss, ich meinen PC nicht zusammenbauen kann und der Kratzer am Mainboard verschwindet auch nicht von alleine.

Ich würde mich sehr drüber freuen wenn von Corsair jetzt eine für MICH günstige Problemlösung kommen würde, weil ich das teure Mainboard nicht wegen der Fehlkonstruktion ersetzt bekomme. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, ein ehemaliger zufriedener Corsair Kunde

Und noch ganz nebenbei, ich konnte niergendwo einen Warhinweis feststellen wo steht, dass das Gehäuse mit diesem Mainboard nicht kompatiebel ist!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich tippe eher darauf, dass ASUS hier das Problem verursacht und das Board sich mit der Backplate nicht an den ATX Standard hält.


----------



## paxpl (11. Oktober 2013)

Da hast du vielleicht nicht ganz unrecht, wenn allerdings normale Distanzmuttern zum Einsatz gekommen wären wie "eigentlich" in 99,9% aller Gehäuse vorhanden sind, dann wäre dieses Problem nicht entstanden.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Oktober 2013)

So ein Kratzer würde mich auch ärgern. Corsair naja Speicher von Corsair ja aber ein Gehäuse...

Wenn du die Blende weglässt passt es trotzdem nicht rein oder ?


----------



## Klutten (11. Oktober 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> ... und das Board sich mit der Backplate nicht an den ATX Standard hält.


 
Schwierig. Beim Überfliegen der ATX-Spezifikationen ist lediglich von Befestigungslöchern die Rede. Eine vollständige Backplate für ein Mainboard ist sicher genau so selten, wie ein Gehäuse mit derart großen, gezogenen Töpfen. Schlussendlich wird man beides aber nicht in Einklang bringen, sodass eine der beiden Kompenenten ausgetauscht werden muss. Der abgebildete Topf ist ja nicht der einzige, der Probleme macht. Auf Bildern im Netz ist zu sehen, dass um kein Befestigungsloch im Mainboard wirklich Platz ist.


----------



## paxpl (11. Oktober 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> So ein Kratzer würde mich auch ärgern. Corsair naja Speicher von Corsair ja aber ein Gehäuse...
> 
> Wenn du die Blende weglässt passt es trotzdem nicht rein oder ?


 
Meinst du die Backplatte/Blende vom Mainboard? oder das IO Shield? Also wenn ich die Backplatte entfernen würde, würde es natürlich passen aber genau deswegen habe ich ja mich ja für dieses Mainboard entschieden .... also nicht nur aber die Optik hat bei der Entscheidung erheblich geholfen.


----------



## the.hai (11. Oktober 2013)

und wenn du auf diese "töppe" noch distanzhülsen schraubst? so wie man es aus 99,99% aller cases kennt? ja selbst in meinem 800D


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich meinte das IO Shield, die Backplate vom Mainboard würde ich nicht wegmachen. 

Obwohl es natürlich ohne Backplate auch laufen würde, ich denke mal dass die Backplate für ein paar Grad

niedrigere Temps am Mainboard sorgen soll aber mein Asrock OC Formula bleibt auch ohne Backplate angenehm kühl.

Oder das Gehäuse verkaufen / zurückschicken, ein anderes bestellen z.B. Lian Li könnte ich empfehlen und halt ein paar Tage warten mit dem

Zusammenbau.

Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue frage ich mich gerade : Sieht man die Backplate vom Mainboard überhaupt wenn es ins Gehäuse verbaut ist ?


----------



## paxpl (11. Oktober 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> und wenn du auf diese "töppe" noch distanzhülsen schraubst? so wie man es aus 99,99% aller cases kennt? ja selbst in meinem 800D


 
Hatte auch mal das 800D, war damit auch sehr zufrieden ..... aber wenn ich da noch diese Distanzmuttern draufschraube, dann liegt doch das ganze Mainboard ca 5-6mm zu hoch  ich will ja schon ein par geräte extern an MB anschließen und 2 Grafikkarten sollen ja auch drauf!


----------



## the.hai (11. Oktober 2013)

achso, joa, ich hatte nur an die Kühlerhöhe gedacht, aber die kompletten slots hinten passen ja dann nicht.

na wem gibt man nun die schuld, asus oder corsair^^ ich würd sagen, haben beide 50%

einerseits sind die töppe doof, aber die spielerei von backplate, ich weiß ja nicht^^


----------



## paxpl (11. Oktober 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ich meinte das IO Shield, die Backplate vom Mainboard würde ich nicht wegmachen.
> 
> Obwohl es natürlich ohne Backplate auch laufen würde, ich denke mal dass die Backplate für ein paar Grad
> 
> ...


 

Bei dem Gehäuse sieht man es nicht aber wenn das Mainboard in mein gemoddetes Lian Li rein kommt schon. Und so wie ich das jetzt erkennen konnte sind beide also Cover und Backplatte miteinander verbunden admit sie halten. Außerdem habe ich keine Lust dann frische Wärmeleitpads anzubrigen ,.....   Das Gehäuse ist ja nur eine "Zwischenhaltestelle bis das ander Gehäuse fertig ist und da wollte ich jetz net am Mainboard rumbauen oder am Gehäuse rumdremeln 

Bei jedem anderen Gehäuse mit den üblichen Distanzmuttern hätte es dieses Problem nicht gegeben. Ich hab schon viele Gehäuse gesehn aber solche Töpfe und dann noch in einem so teuren Gehäuse hab ich noch nicht gesehn! ALSO nicht 50/50 

Und ganz nebenbei, wenn man mal auf die Internetseite vorn Corsair geht und sich Produktfotos der Gehäuse anschaut sind IMMER ASUS Boards verbaut wenn auch nicht unbedingt das gleiche aber dann geh ich persönlich davon aus das die untereinander auch kommunizieren.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. Oktober 2013)

Das Corsair Gehäuse ist vorsichtig gesagt nicht gut, solche komichen "Töpfe" anstatt

der gewohnten Abstandhalter wie ich die Dinger nenne sehe ich heute auf dem Bild zum ersten Mal.

Schick das Gehäuse zurück oder verkaufe es wieder denn in allen anderen Gehäusen müsste das Board 

einwandfrei passen.


----------



## paxpl (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab eben mal geschaut, beim 350D und 900D sind da keine unnötigen Töpfe, da hatte wohl jemand eine super neue Verbesserschlechterung im Kopf.


----------



## CiD (12. Oktober 2013)

paxpl schrieb:


> wollte ich jetz net am Mainboard rumbauen oder am Gehäuse rumdremeln


Wieso nicht einfach anderes herum? 

Für den einen mag sich das jetzt vielleicht total blöde anhören aber ich hätte den Dremel schon längst in der Hand und würde voll konzentriert bei absoluter Windstille die Aussparung für den Topf an der Backplate wegdrehmeln! 
Natürlich nur unter absolut peniblen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen, sodass das MB keine "Schmerzen" spürt. 




Aber da der TE so oder so ein anderes Gehäuse verwenden möchte, muss das ja auch nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Oktober 2013)

Sorry paxpl, dass es da Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt. Verschiedene suboptimale Lösungswege wurden ja bereits durchgekaut und da keines für dich in Frage kommt, kann man leider nur das Gehäuse wieder zurückschicken und ein anderes nehmen.

Ich habe deine Bilder samt Beschwerde an unsere Produktentwicklung weitergeleitet. Warum und wieso die Konstruktion so gewählt wurde wie es hier der Fall ist, kann ich nicht beantworten.

Sorry nochmals für die Enttäuschung.


----------



## Zanza (14. Oktober 2013)

gibt es bald eine revision vom 750D  und kann mir einer sagen ob mein EVGA X79 Dark auch probleme haben wird. Hab die sachen nicht da, bekomme die erst in 2-3 Wochen ?


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt Probleme mit Motherboards, die Backplates auf die Unterseite schnallen. Viele gibt es davon ja nicht und hat hinsichtlich ATX-Spezifikation dort eigentlich auch nichts verloren. Sicherlich Verbesserungswürdig unsererseits. Wann und wie das passiert kann ich im Moment nicht sagen, da ich noch keine Informationen habe. Aktuell passt das ASUS Maximus VI Formula nicht ins Corsair 750D. Das EVGA X79 Dark mit E-ATX Spezifikation sowie alle Motherboards mit XL-ATX Format und kleiner passen aber wunderbar, sofern halt diese Motherboardumschmeichelnde  "Backplate" nicht verwendet wird.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## fevil (12. Januar 2014)

Wollte fragen obs nur an der einen Halterung liegt, also von vorne betrachtet ist das die mittlere ganz links. Oder obs an mehreren Punkten nicht passt. Hab mir das Gehäuse schon gekauft und werde zu 100% auch das Maximus VI Formula kaufen. Werd bisl was abschneiden dann passt des schon ;D ... wollt nur wissen obs nur die eine Stelle betrifft.


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Januar 2014)

Hi fevil. 

Es ist nur die eine Ecke so wie ich das gesehen habe. Mit ein wenig Modding bekommst das Maximus VI Formula auch rein ins 750D.

Viel Spaß mit dem 750D. Es ist bis auf diese kleine Hürde ein richt geniales Gehäuse. Nutze es auch privat und bin super zufrieden.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## fevil (14. Januar 2014)

Danke Bluebeard, werd bescheid geben obs nur die eine Ecke ist. Werd den Hügel bisl abfräsen, sollte kein Problem sein.

Ja das 750D ist schon ein sehr geiles Gehäuse, nur leide gibt es viele Produktionsfehler im Plexiglas Fenster, einige Kratzer die von Gehäuse zu Gehäuse unterschiedlich groß sind


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Januar 2014)

Hast du dein Gehäuse schon da? Mach bitte Fotos von den Fehlern und melde dich bei uns via dem Kundenportal. Ich kann jetzt bei meinem nicht über Kratzer klagen. Auszuschließen ist sowas natürlich nicht.


----------



## fevil (16. Januar 2014)

Hab mein Gehäuse letztes Jahr im Dezember bestellt und gleich beim Händler umgetauscht wegen die Kratzer, im neuen sind nur gannnzzz kleine drinnen mit den ich leben kann.

Hier die Fotos vom alten Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebeard (17. Januar 2014)

Melde dich bitte mal über das Kundenportal bei uns. Ich werde die Bilder und die Infos weitergeben und mal schauen was wir für dich tun können.


----------



## fevil (19. Januar 2014)

Hey Bluebard, danke für deine Mühe.  Wollt aba nochmals erwähnen dass ich das erste Gehäuse (was die Kratzer hatte) schon ausgetauscht habe. Die Bilder waren vom alten Gehäuse (was eh oberhalb von den Links steht). Hätte somit keinen Grund mehr das Gehäuse um zu tauschen oda zu reklamieren.  

Oder geht es dir allgemein um die Deklarierung des Produktschadens?


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Januar 2014)

Hi fevil,

kein Thema. Ich hab überlesen das es die Bilder vom alten Gehäuse sind. Links verleiten immer so zum schnellen Klick!  Sofern du aber wieder Kratzer hast, kannst du es gerne auch mal melden damit wir das dokumentiert haben.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## fevil (21. Januar 2014)

Hey Hey ... das kenn ich mit die Links ;D

Daweil passt alles, die vorhandenen sind sehr klein und werden mir nicht weiter auffallen.
Da ich das alte Case eingeschickt habe, sollte der Fehler bei euch ja bekannt geworden sein.

Mir gehts primär darum das ihr wisst wo ein Qualitätsmangel sein kann, damit man das zukünftig vermeiden kann.
Ansonsten steht Corsair ja für gute Qualität


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Januar 2014)

Dank dir für die Info.

Kratzer oder andere Macken bei Gehäusen sollten weder im Lack, dem Acrylfenster, oder anderweitigen Plastikteilen vorhanden sein. Daher sind diese Infos sehr willkommen und auch wichtig für unsere Qualitätskontrolle.

Viel Spaß mit deinem 750D!


----------



## fevil (25. Januar 2014)

Ja das mit den Spaß hört langsam auf ...... 

Schau dir mal das Video hier an und sag mir bitte was da schief gelaufen ist oder ob ihr das mit absicht gemacht habt???
Corsair Obsidian 750D - Airflow Test - YouTube


----------



## Softy (25. Januar 2014)

Ist das mit dem Kerzentest Dein Ernst?  

Ist doch logisch, dass der Frontlüfter mehr Luft schaufelt, wenn die Abdeckung weg ist. Wenn man sich Tests zum Gehäuse anschaut, sieht man, dass die Temperaturen im Vergleich zu anderen Gehäusen im Mittelfeld liegen. Wer einen High-Performance Airflow will, kommt um eine Mesh-Front natürlich nicht rum (auf Kosten der Lautstärke). Zumal der Frontlüfter nicht allzuviel zum Gesamtairflow beiträgt, da reicht im Prinzip schon ein leichter Luftstrom zum Kühlen der HDD's aus. Naja zumindest bei Gehäusen, bei denen sich die HDD's hinter dem Frontlüfter befinden 

Ich hatte das mal bei meinem alten Xigmatek Midgard getestet, den Frontlüfter hatte ich meistens wegen der Lautstärke ausgeschaltet, das hat sich so gut wie nicht auf die Temperaturen ausgewirkt.


----------



## fevil (25. Januar 2014)

Ja das mit den Kerzen is mein ernst  ... hab grad mein nebelgerät und meine highspeed cam nicht parat 

Mir war es schon bewusst das die abdeckung ein wenig die performance beeinflusst, aba hallo ... soo org doch ned ?! Da kann ich gleich den lüfter abschalten, oder erm raus nehmen ... oda stattdesssen ein schinken käse toast hin gebn.
Also die Frontlüfter sind das wichtigste am ganzen kühlsystem, man soll ja ein überdrück im gehäuse erstellen. Dazu brauch man mehr lüfter die ins case pumpen, oder stärkere. Wenn aber von vorne gar keine Frischluft ins Gehäuse kommt, saugen die anderen Lüfter wahllos Luft aus den umliegenden löchern. 
Für mich ergibt es keinen Sinn vorne zwei 120er Lüfter zu verbauen, außer vielleicht für Marketing zwecke. 

Mittlerweile bereue ich es dass ich das case gekauft hab  ... Es ist mit Abstand kein günstiges Gehäuse, und es ist, abgesehen von den groben Mängel die mein erstes Gehäuse hatte, kein qualitativ schlechtes Gehäuse. 

Ich gebe weiter zu bedenken; Das Gehäuse ist dafür vorgesehen, dass man hinter den zwei 120er einen 240mm Radiator verbaut. Stellt euch mal vor was für eine Effizienz dieser dann hat, bei so wenig airflow. Würde dann wohl eher unter passiv Kühlung fahlen....


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2014)

fevil schrieb:


> Ich gebe weiter zu bedenken; Das Gehäuse ist dafür vorgesehen, dass man hinter den zwei 120er einen 240mm Radiator verbaut. Stellt euch mal vor was für eine Effizienz dieser dann hat, bei so wenig airflow. Würde dann wohl eher unter passiv Kühlung fahlen....



Da hast Du allerdings recht, ein Radiator vorne hätte eine miserable Leistung.


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Januar 2014)

Hi fevil,

ich kann deine Bedenken schon nachvollziehen. Dennoch hat man durch den Einsatz der Rückseitigen Lüfter und dann noch etwaiger Lüfter im Deckel den Effekt das Luft von vorne auch nachgezogen wird. Das der gesamte Luftfluss im Gehäuse an einem Lüfter festgemacht wird ist dann doch nicht ganz korrekt. Sofern ich nur einen Lüfter einsetzen würde, würde ich diesen auch in der Rückseite oder im Deckel installieren. Im geschlossenen Gehäuse wird dann Frischluft von Vorne nachgezogen.

Ein Radiator vorne hat auch durchaus Sinn. Es wird kühle Luft befördert. Mit Lüftern die einen höheren statischen Druck haben, ist dies auch ohne weiteres mit Installation in der Front möglich.

Viele Grüße!

Edit: Klar lassen zwei Schlitze links und rechts an der Front nicht so viel Luft durch wie wenn es nur der Filter alleine ist. Da Optik auch eine wichtige Rolle spielt muss man hier dies auch in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## fevil (3. Februar 2014)

Hi Bluebeard,

danke für deine Antwort, war zu den Zeitpunkt doch etwas überrascht  Hab jetzt vorne das Panel überarbeitet, bisl luftiger gemacht ^^
Weil du oben; 





> Mit Lüftern die einen höheren statischen Druck haben


, geschrieben hast, wollt ich dich fragen wann die 140mm Variante der Corsair Static Pressure kommen?
Laut George Markis werden sie angeblich kommen, wollt fragen wann ca? Hier das Forum:

Corsair SP140's on the way. - Overclockers UK Forums


Um das eigentliche Thema des Threads wieder aufleben zu lassen habe ich ein Bild vom modifizierten 750D gemacht, damit das maximus vi formula rein passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schnitte mit passenden Winkel habe ich Rot markiert, passend tut das Board an 5 Punkten nicht :/ .... die Aufhängungen sollte nicht wirklich drunter gelitten haben.


----------



## ricoroci (3. Februar 2014)

Ich wollte mir auch ein Obsidian 750D holen und ein Asus Maximus VI Formula reinklatschen. 
Das kann ich mir jetzt wohl verkneifen...
VERDAMMT


----------



## fevil (3. Februar 2014)

Also wennst ne Dremel hast is des kein Problem, es ist nur ein Aufwand.


----------



## ricoroci (3. Februar 2014)

Hatte eigentlich nicht lust in mein neues Obsidian reinzuschneiden


----------



## fevil (3. Februar 2014)

Ja das kenn ich, aba so bald man einen schnitt gemacht hat gehts eh ganz easy ;D


----------



## ricoroci (3. Februar 2014)

Lohnt sich die Arbeit und der Schmerz für das Ergebnis  ?


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Infos fevil. Besonders auch für das Bild zur Modifikation. Ich habe aktuell noch kein Release-Datum für einen SP140. Sobald es was dazu gibt, werden wir es natürlich an vielen Stellen publik machen.

@ricoroci - Wir haben inzwischen beim 750D die Töpfe zur Mainboardbefestigung gegen schraubbare Abstandshalter ausgetauscht. Leider hat uns ASUS hinsichtlich der Kompatibilität einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und diese Backplate an Ihren Mainboards so modifiziert, dass die Töpfe im Weg waren. Bei den Sabertooth Modellen gab es hier noch keine Probleme. Jetzt passt es also auch ohne Mods. Bringt den jetzigen Usern leider herzlich wenig und ich bitte euch da auch um euer Verständnis. Hier sieht man leider mal wieder wie ATX-Spezifikationen nicht ausreichend genau spezifiziert werden und dadurch Inkompatibilitäten entstehen.


----------



## ricoroci (4. Februar 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Infos fevil. Besonders auch für das Bild zur Modifikation. Ich habe aktuell noch kein Release-Datum für einen SP140. Sobald es was dazu gibt, werden wir es natürlich an vielen Stellen publik machen.
> 
> @ricoroci - Wir haben inzwischen beim 750D die Töpfe zur Mainboardbefestigung gegen schraubbare Abstandshalter ausgetauscht. Leider hat uns ASUS hinsichtlich der Kompatibilität einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und diese Backplate an Ihren Mainboards so modifiziert, dass die Töpfe im Weg waren. Bei den Sabertooth Modellen gab es hier noch keine Probleme. Jetzt passt es also auch ohne Mods. Bringt den jetzigen Usern leider herzlich wenig und ich bitte euch da auch um euer Verständnis. Hier sieht man leider mal wieder wie ATX-Spezifikationen nicht ausreichend genau spezifiziert werden und dadurch Inkompatibilitäten entstehen.


 
Also wenn ich ein Obsidian 750D kaufe, funktioniert es jetzt?


----------



## Pixekgod (4. Februar 2014)

Nur wen du auch ein neues bekommst ich weis ja nicht wann die mit Schrauben in die Produktion gegangen sind. 
Ich denke die meisten Händler haben ihre Lagerbestände noch voll sprich von den alten Modellen.


----------



## ricoroci (4. Februar 2014)

Kann man ein neues bestellen ?


----------



## Werni92 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich hab das Gehäuse am 12.01. bei Hardwareversand bestellt und hab noch diese "Töpfe"^^

Ruf doch einfach vorher beim Händler an oder frag per email nach ob das Gehäuse bei denen noch Töpfe hat oder nicht


----------



## ricoroci (5. Februar 2014)

Mh ja oke werde ich dann mal machen.
Kann man es ansonsten über Corsair selbst ordern?


----------



## Bluebeard (5. Februar 2014)

Es gibt sicherlich noch vereinzelt Restbestände. In der Regel sollte man aber inzwischen die "neue" Version bekommen. Sicherheitshalber beim Händler anfragen. Die können genaueres sagen.


----------



## ricoroci (5. Februar 2014)

Meint ihr die wissen was ich meine wenn ich frag; 
Habt ihr das Obsidian 750D in der neuen Ausführung mit der neuen Mainboardhalterung oder die alte mit den ausstehenden Hubeln ?


----------



## Werni92 (5. Februar 2014)

denke schon das die wissen was du meinst ansonsten müssen se halt nachschauen ob die hubeln/tropfen noch im gehäuse sind^^ oder halt ob das mainboard mit normalen Abstandshaltern montiert wird


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Februar 2014)

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass man dir hier beim Händler in der Regel weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## ricoroci (18. Februar 2014)

Dann wird bei Caseking vermutlich auch das neue verkauft oder?


----------



## rackcity (19. Februar 2014)

ja wird es auch bei caseking. einfach anrufen und nachfragen.

bin ich froh, das ich mir lieber eins von ASrock geholt habe, passt 1a  

bin vollkommen zufireden mit dem 750D verarbeitung finde ich auch gelungen (zumindest bei meiner version  )

Über die temps kann ich mich noch nicht beklagen im gehäuse inneren. Jedoch warten wir mal den Sommer ab. Wenn der wieder so heiß wird, wie letztes jahr gibts den "ultimativen" test bei 40°+ zimmertemp (scheiß dachgeschoss  )


----------



## ricoroci (19. Februar 2014)

Einfach anrufen bei der Hotline? 

Ein asrock motherboard? Ich finde halt das Design und das Bios hammer vom Forumla hammer.

Ja die Verarbeitung ist ein großer Grund warum ich des nehme. 
Die Temps sollen etwas problematisch sein^^


----------



## Bluebeard (19. Februar 2014)

Es sollte sich um die aktualisierte Version handeln. Anrufen oder Email schreiben um sicher zu gehen schadet aber sicherlich nicht.

Bei der Temperatur kann ich bisher nicht klagen. Im Sommer kommen aber wohl alle Gehäuse bei 35°C Umgebungstemperatur ins schwitzen.


----------



## ricoroci (19. Februar 2014)

Habe denen einfach mal eine E-mail geschickt, mal schauen was sie sagen


----------



## ricoroci (20. Februar 2014)

Als Antwort kam:


> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail und Ihr Interesse an unseren Produkten.
> 
> Der von Ihnen angefragte Artikel Corsair Obsidian 750D Big-Tower - schwarz Window ist für das von Ihnen angefragte Mainboard Formfaktor: E-ATX sowie auch für die Mainboards Formfaktor: Micro-ATX, ATX und XL-ATX geeignet.



Hat mir jetzt auch nicht wirklich geholfen


----------

